# Simple Question



## peppo (12/10/09)

Hey guys i know this is probably a stupid question, im about to bottle my first brew of ginger beer and ive never done it before. Do I stir the brew up before i do the hydrometre test to get a more accurate reading?


----------



## clean brewer (12/10/09)

peppo said:


> Hey guys i know this is probably a stupid question, im about to bottle my first brew of ginger beer and ive never done it before. Do I stir the brew up before i do the hydrometre test to get a more accurate reading?



No..


----------



## parrja (12/10/09)

Don't stir it.

However the first bit out the tap will be quite thick and put your reading out so drain off a bit and discard before draining some for you actual reading.


----------



## peppo (12/10/09)

cool, so im assuming i dont stir it before bottling either then? sorry for the stupid questions i just dont want to stuff up my first ever brew! thanks for your help guys :beerbang:


----------



## boingk (12/10/09)

Nope, no stirring before bottling either. This keeps the yeast sitting on the bottom so you get less in your bottles.

Hope it goes well - boingk


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

What was your reason for thinking you needed to stir?


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/09)

Dude, what did you brew your ginger beer in? A demi-john/fermenter/bucket - either way, you kind of let it do its thing after throwing it all together, if it's a fullish demijohn, you should be able to float a sterile hydrometer, if not, gently syphon or pour some out - obviously drink any sample that doesn't smell dodgy, ...normally, it'll be fine, and you can use the sediment to brew the next one...
I'm guessing, cause you didn't tell us how you brewed your brew... - what ingredients etc...


----------



## peppo (13/10/09)

manticle said:


> What was your reason for thinking you needed to stir?




I just thought that all the sediment might not mix through all the bottles


----------



## np1962 (13/10/09)

peppo said:


> I just thought that all the sediment might not mix through all the bottles


There will be enough yeast still in suspension, even if you can't see it.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Ok. The gravity reading relies on how much fermentable sugar is left in the brew so sediment (which is mainly tired yeast and proteins) won't have much to do with it. Sediment is best left at the bottom of the fermenter. You want to lessen the amount of sediment in your bottles rather than increase it.


----------

